# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Osmo, camcorder, DJI Innovations, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - DJI Innovations

Home page - dji.com/osmo

store.dji.com/category/osmo-series

Osmo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Mobile – beyond smart

Published on Sep 1, 2016




> The new DJI Osmo Mobile transforms your phone into a smart motion camera that keeps your footage stable even on the move. Simply snap in your phone to become the director and star of your life’s movie. Capture action selfies or make that script of yours into a moving picture for the big screen, and edit and share right within DJI GO. Make your phone more than smart, make it Osmo.

----------


## Airicist

DJI's handheld smartphone stabilizer is a vlogger's dream

Published on Sep 2, 2016




> The new DJI Osmo Mobile is a handheld video stabilizer that doesn't have a built-in camera — you just clip your phone in place instead. The 3-axis gimbal flips between portrait, landscape, and an underslung mode that's perfect for getting shots that seem to scrape the floor.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Mobile hands-on review

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> DJI Osmo Mobile hands-on review: DJI, famed for its line of drones, dropped a new handheld steady camera rig at IFA 2016 designed specifically for smartphones. The DJI Osmo Mobile boasts a 3-axis gimble and in place of a camera of the company's own design, lets you mount a smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Mobile 2 hands-on

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> The DJI Osmo Mobile 2 makes your phone videos stable and your tracking shots smooth. Dieter Bohn put the new portrait-mode gimbal through its paces with a skateboarding dog (and person).

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Mobile 2 Review: Smooth, for the most part

Published on Jan 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Mobile 3 hands-on: the most mobile

Published on Aug 19, 2019




> DJI's Osmo Mobile 3 is the third generation compact stabilization system for a phone. This generation is all about being compact, easy to set up, and keeping all the controls at your fingertips. Most importantly though, the mobile three folds!

----------

